# Funny but true...



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

[


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ha ha! Not bad but one could argue that Chai Latte doesn't count on account of not containing coffee if we're being picky. And I didn't see much mention of Mellow Turds or Camp in the olden days list ... tsk tsk (not to be confused with TSK)

?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Where's the scat white?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Scotford said:


> Where's the scat white?


Starbucks


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Missy said:


> Starbucks


The horrors


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Scotford said:


> The horrors


Its concerning that they serve the best coffee for around 50miles.... It's grim up north. (But not as grim as daaahn saarf where you have people everywhere!)


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Missy said:


> Its concerning that they serve the best coffee for around 50miles.... It's grim up north. (But not as grim as daaahn saarf where you have people everywhere!)


Its definitely grimmer up naarf


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Scotford said:


> Its definitely grimmer up naarf


But we have lambs and fields and hills and stuff.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Missy said:


> But we have lambs and fields and hills and stuff.


And best of all we don't have any southerners


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Eeh, tha chatty bleedeh


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Eeh, tha chatty bleedeh


Pardon? We can talk proper up ere.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah divvent knaa aboot that hinny. ?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Dallah said:


> And best of all we don't have any southerners


Oi! We have lambs too! Not to mention the Downs


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Rob666 said:


> Oi! We have lambs too! Not to mention the Downs


Thems not proper hills. When I were a lass tha' could walk up a near vertical slope and be to ter be thankful it were mostly flat.

As for sheep, are you sure they aren't heavily disguised telemarketers?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Anything north is Scotland

Anything south is near London


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ha ha loving this north/south thingy. I'm closer to France than a lot of you guys up north. Still at I've got the warmer weather & so called English seaside!


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Thecatlinux said:


> Anything north is Scotland
> 
> Anything south is near London


What does that make us Midlanders then? If I head north, people think I'm a southerner, if I go south, I'm a northerner.

Famously Tolkien lived round these parts, so I like to class my self as from Middle Earth. Although I'm definitely too tall to be a hobbit.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

jtldurnall said:


> What does that make us Midlanders then? If I head north, people think I'm a southerner, if I go south, I'm a northerner.
> 
> Famously Tolkien lived round these parts, so I like to class my self as from Middle Earth. Although I'm definitely too tall to be a hobbit.


Depends where you are. South of Yorkshire you are a southerner. West of Yorkshire you are a different species...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh no now the War of the Roses is about to break out LOL! There's a girl I work with from Hull. She's been down here (Reading) for a year and is now stuck in limbo: we still struggle to understand her northern twang, but when she goes home all her family and friends say she's lost her accent and is now 'reet posh'.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Have you ever seen her in a coat? I spent a year in Reading, it's so warm down there. Moved back up because you just can't beat this out the living room window


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Anything north is Scotland
> 
> Anything south is near London


Anything north of the Watford gap is north thankyouverymuch


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I worked at DLG in Bromley on a contract for a year with a @@@@ who bragged he had never been north of Watford Gap.

My parents are Geordies. I grew up thinking Manchester was in the Midlands


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I lived in Watford for years and Watford Gap counts as north for Watfordians. Although the Watford of 'gap' fame is more up Bella Barista's neck of the woods, is it not? The only Gap in Watford, Hertfordshire sells poncy clothes.


----------

